# Anyone up for Loughborough ??



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No idea whats there !!!! I've never been but there must be something suitable anyone fancy meeting up at some point, see if we can get even more poo's than poofest


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure. My daughter is at uni there and its just over 2 hours for me.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Could be persuaded.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep, count me in. Just 1 hour 30 mins from me...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes  I'm in.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds good, not too far for me


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Shall we start looking at dates? Weekday or weekend? The summer holidays are nearly upon us....is Sep better or can people not wait that long (I want to see Mable )


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

*loughborough*

hi iam only 30mins away and would love to meet up with other cockapoo owners ,i have Ollie a chocolate male who is 1year 2months .


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Im free alot of summer holidays someone try a date and maybe we can go from there x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm free all summer hols


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We would love to meet up. Weekend would be best for us. Loughborough only about 30 mins for us. Sept would be better for us as hubbys leg still in plaster and the moment! Don't really want to wait that long but won't be able to get there otherwise.


----------



## Wisher (Jun 18, 2011)

we'd love to meet up - we chose our puppy today and her name is Lizzie so in september she will be allowed out and socialising


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

oh would i be allowed to come? i only live about an hour away and i'd really love to meet a bunch of cockapoos, i understand if its a no though.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> oh would i be allowed to come? i only live about an hour away and i'd really love to meet a bunch of cockapoos, i understand if its a no though.


These meet ups are for everyone who wants to attend. We did one recently in Rickmansworth (see the Poo Fest thread) and we had lots of owners and soon-to-be owners too. A great day out and chance to meet lots of different types of Cockapoos.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> These meet ups are for everyone who wants to attend. We did one recently in Rickmansworth (see the Poo Fest thread) and we had lots of owners and soon-to-be owners too. A great day out and chance to meet lots of different types of Cockapoos.


thank you, i dont think i'll be able to persuade my hubby to come, he'd probably be working anyway, but i know my daughter will be keen


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Anyone and everyone welcome... cockapoo owner or not, potential, or prospective owner the more the merrier.... not sure I can wait til Sept can do both... a weekday during hols is best for me as working some of most of the weekends from mid Aug, up for another in Sept at weekend x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm gutted, may have to give this one a miss. We have Flyball comps every other weekend till October.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm actually in Loughborough on Wednesday August 24th. Don't suppose there's any chance of that date???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I can do 24th x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Its our daughters birthday on the 24th and we are struggling to think what to do so what better than a cockerpoo party


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Just an update that we have fixed on Wednesday August 24th at Beacon Hill Country Park near Loughborough. Time not yet known, but probably late morning. Please post if you would like to join Mandy (Embee), Karen (Wilfiboy) and me. Just a very informal walk and picnic.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, we would like to meet up with you and bring our two Cockerpoos, Bayley and Holly. My daughter is quite excited as its her birthday that day, something different to tell people!! Is there a certain point you are going to meet up at? We don't know the place so will need to know the exact meeting place if it is a big Park. Excited


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I dont know it either !!! Do you know of a spot Helen ? Might google it and see if it had any info. How old will your daughter be Cockerpoo61 ? x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Karen, she will be 10 that day. Hopefully we can drag our 12 year old son out as well and my daughter may bring a friend with her.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

There's a map here http://www.leics.gov.uk/beacon_hill_map-2.jpg. There are 'no dogs' and 'dogs on leads' symbols. Not sure if you can have dogs off lead there anywhere? Would be nice if they can go off lead somewhere - we'll maybe need to check if there are off lead areas...


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Looked in Google, is it Beacon Hill Country Park, Beacon Road, Woodhouse Eaves LE12 
8SP? That one says Upper Car Park. The other adderess is Breakback Road LE12 8TA and that says Lower Car Park.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A *BIG HELLO Mrs, a very warm welcome back Mandy *


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> A *BIG HELLO Mrs, a very warm welcome back Mandy *


*

What's the first thing I see on my return - your OMG thread - put me right off my Coco pops this morning *


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thought you'd like it poor boy, its still a little swollen Just looked at the map as well I dont know Loughborough at all but i wonder if there is any where where they could be off lead, more fun x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I definitely don't do on-lead walks, so if that's the case, we'll find somewhere else. But it was labelled as a place for dog walkers so I suspect it's maybe just one or two areas where they have to be kept on lead. More research needed!
Anyone know of anywhere else??
We'll decide near to the time where to meet. Glad to have you join us Bayley and Holly's mum.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I was hoping to come to this but it's my birthday the day before and I've no doubt that a few cocktails will be drunk (as some friends are insisting I celebrate....not that I feel like it  ) and I won't be up for driving that far. Have a great time ladies xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

See how you feel  .. you never know.... shame your not on route I would have picked you up x


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Aaah, I live in Leicester and would love to come but Barney won't have had his 2nd jab by then. Hopefully if you meet up again in the east midlands we will be able to make it.

Julie xx


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

I'm thinking Loughborough may not be a million miles - but will have to look at map, geography never my strong point. Would love to come if poss.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, I wish I was near - I'd so love my Izzy to meet Rupert :love-eyes:


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Rupert will be devastated if Izzy's not there - he's a sucker for rabbit ears. :bunny3:Maybe if you set off now...:car:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Rupert will be devastated if Izzy's not there - he's a sucker for rabbit ears. Maybe if you set off now...


:laugh: He'll have to wait for next year's Poofest


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Izzy will probably have had her head turned by some suave, smooth talking Poo with his own supply of dog biscuits by then.out:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: oh just send him up to me then, we'll take good care of him


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I definitely don't do on-lead walks, so if that's the case, we'll find somewhere else. But it was labelled as a place for dog walkers so I suspect it's maybe just one or two areas where they have to be kept on lead. More research needed!
> Anyone know of anywhere else??
> We'll decide near to the time where to meet. Glad to have you join us Bayley and Holly's mum.


Hi Helen
We would like to join you all on the 24th have you settled on a venue and meeting time yet? Mick & Jeannette


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Not yet! Working on it!!:juggle:
Glad to have you join us though!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

would love to come i didnt know it was only an hour away?! silly me  ill keep and eye on this thread and come along.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I've contacted Beacon Hill Country Park and there are just a few areas where dogs need to be kept on a lead, not the whole park, so I think unless anyone has any other suggestions, it should be ok to meet there. I would suggest the North car park, which seems to be the closest to the hill which should be a nice off-lead walking area. I'm still researching, but there are marked walks - not sure how long though! I'll put more details up as I find them out.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Helen x x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

That's good so Beacon Hill it is then


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Counting down!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Great! Looking forward to it.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Dawn - don't think I'll make it to Upton at the wkend - but hope to see you in Loughborough. Hope the festival stays dry!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok so next wednesday 24th is definitely on for Beacon Hill Country Park, near Loughborough. :jumping::jumping:arty:
Anyone else within reach who would like to join us?
We'll meet at the Upper car park on Beacon Road, LE12 8SP. I think that parking is £2.50. I have to be at the uni for 10 am so I can meet any time after 10.30, but if that is too early for everyone then I'm happy to hang around at the uni for a while, so suggestions as to meeting time please.
The country park are sending me some information leaflets, but I haven't seen so far any mention of a cafe, so I suggest we don't rely on that and bring a picnic lunch. So I suggest a walk and then picnic.
Anyone who is coming, please PM me with your mobile number and I'll reply with mine, in case of any problems finding each other.
Dylan is looking forward to seeing his friend Flo again and meeting some new 'poo friends. 
PS Don't forget your earplugs!! :undwech:


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Great! Would 11 be ok do you think? Otherwise will be involved in rush hour traffic. Is anyone else going on their own ? I'm not planning on bringing anyone (must remember Rupert! ) xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I'm ok with 11 am if everyone else is. I'll be on my own but will have Dylan with me, so bringing Rupert would be good!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll aim for 11 but that will mean me still going through peak traffic, but if we are late I'll just catch up... I'll send you my number. Can we have a list of whose coming ..if people want I might bring enough bones so that we are nt hassled when having picnic.....so that we dont get Rosie moments 
Helen... Wilf was barking for ball on Sunday so we are in for fun x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm sure Dylan will offer up further encouragement and training


----------

